
Who creates value in today's society? - legothief
https://bookta.lk/332988948492
======
szemtom
Great idea! The videos selected are interesting and informative. Later on with
more videos a search function would be cool.

~~~
szemy2
Thanks for the feedback! We were thinking about creating individual learning
paths, that group these talks together.

------
szemy2
This talk brings up some convincing arguments about the role of the government
in innovation.

------
szemy2
This talk makes some convincing arguments about the role of government pushing
innovation.

